# [Classic TBC] [Dragon&#39;s Call - Horde] Hive sucht&#33;



## flyleaf1502 (7. Mai 2021)

*Classic TBC - Dragon's Call (H) - Hive *

 

Wir sind auf der Suche nach engagierten Membern mit ausgeprägter Klassenkenntnis und der Motivation auf einem guten Level zu raiden, bedeutet Raids nicht nur irgendwie zu clearen.

Unser Ziel ist es ein leistungsorientiertes und angenehmes Umfeld für den anstehenden TBC Raidcontent zu schaffen.

 

Bei Interesse schaut bitte in unsere Recruitment Präsentation rein:

http://recruitment.hive-guild.de/


----------



## Mashx88 (31. August 2021)

immer noch aktuell!


----------

